# 1998 dodge caravan body control module



## gregc314 (Mar 27, 2010)

Good morning. From everything I have read, there are only 4 different BCM's for this model, correct? Mine is for no security, power locks. If I replace my BCM with the exact same part number from the junk yard, it is an absolute that the unit needs to be "flashed"? 
What does flashing do, and can someone other than a dealer do it. What equipment is needed to flash? Thank you


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi gregc314


Flashing the computer means that any trouble codes or drivability issues that the computer has picked up will be completely wiped out, the default values on the EEPROM (Electrically Erasable Programmable Read Only Memory) chip will be set to factory settings. To flash the computer will require a diagnostic scanner with the latest updates. 

It is advisable to re-flash a computer that has come from a scrap pile, because the VIN numbers are not the same for each vehicle. If one chooses not flash the BCM, the computer will process it's programmed settings from the vehicle of origin.


----------

